# Acer Aspire 8730+Hardwareaustausch oder OC



## EDDX (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Community habe ein paar fragen an euch ! 

Familienzuwachs ist ein Acer Aspire 8730G!

Zur Hardware:

INTEL T6600 / 4GB DDR2-667 / ATI HD 4650-1GB / 320 GB-HDD /  BigBaer2-Board ( p45 ) / Bios Phoenix V.1.13

Nun zu den Fragen !!!

1. Kann man CPU Tauschen wenn ja was ist der max. CPU ?

2. Kann man DDR3 Speicher installieren habe laut Everest DDR2 und DDR3 Speicherbänke !!

3.Kann man die Graka tauschen ?

Wenn nichts hilft gibt es Tools zum OC ( Graka-CPU ) ?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Dezember 2009)

Also, OC kannst du vergessen, weils im BIOS nicht gehen wird, und die Abwärme und der Stromverbrauch steigen würden. Für das Geld einer neuen CPU, Graka und Speicher und das einbauen zu lassen kannst du dir Afaik gleich 2 neue Mittelklasse Notebooks holen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2009)

CPU tausch würde vlt. noch gehen, aber graka ist zu 99% wirtschaftlich unrentabel, sofern es rein technisch überhaupt halbwegs problemlos geht. einfach nur karte raus, neue rein geht eh nicht.

DDR3 statt DDR2 enbauen wäre völliger unfug, bringt rein gar nix merkbares, selbst wenn es wirklich stimmt, dass das book bänke für beides hat.


----------



## EDDX (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Community habe das Prob. mit der Graka. gelöst man kann sie übertakten und zwar mit riva tuner ! ( hatte sie vorher erkannt aber kein OC ) !

1. Man prüfe mit mit GPU-Z die Device-ID ( bei mir ist sie 1002-9480 )
2. Man öffne mit dem Editor die Riva Tuner cfg.
3. Ich habe nur die Device-ID ( 9480 ) wie bei mir unter GPU 1002 Chronologisch eingefügt und mit Komma getrennt. ( 4650-RV730 )

Bin beim überlegen ob Q9200 oder T9900 besser ist wegen Oc` geht ja nur mit Mod Bios !

Graka wechsel muss sein bin noch am suchen vieleicht Tipps ?

Habe nach dem zerlegen festgestellt habe nur 2 Bänke habe sie heute mit Crosair 2x2GB 800èr bestückt,keine Ahnung ob DDR3 muss noch Testen !

Wegen der Abwärme muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen aber vieleicht passt ja ne Heatpipe aus ein höheren NB oder Eigenbau !


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2009)

einen stärkere karte als eine 4650/4670 wäre zur zeit ohnehin nur eine nvidia ab der 260m. 

einzeln als pirvatkunde stärkere karten zu finden ist aber so gut wie unmöglich. hier wäre ne seite, maximal eine AMD 3650 für 200€: MXM Store Legacy cards eine 260m wäre mehr als doppelt so stark, d.h. da kann man davon ausgehen, dass die karte - sofern man sie überhaupt bekommt - auch sicher doppelt so teuer sein wird.


----------

